# So... if Hillary gets in the White House...



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

That is why I think the pending Supreme Court case (Parker vs. Washington D.C.) is so important. If the highest court in the land affirms the 2nd ammendment right to keep and bear arms, that will hopefully throw a major wrench in the works of any major gun legislation attempts by another Clinton administration.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Faster than Bill can have two call girls in cheerleader outfits in his hotel room, in any major US city. That's fast! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

scattergunner said:


> Faster than Bill can have two call girls in cheerleader outfits in his hotel room, in any major US city. That's fast! :lol:


smoking fast. pretty scary if you ask me.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Here''s what your question should have been Dave.

So... if Hillary gets in the White House...How many hours until she is smoked?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

....and just as importantly, who would be the jerk that she chooses as her VP. We'd still have *at least* one more anti to deal with.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

> So... if Hillary gets in the White House...How many hours until she is smoked?


I think there are enough groups that hate her so bad that they would kill her before she even gets to the inauguration podium. If she chooses Obama as Vice President, my guess is the Klan would be the first one to take shots at both of them.

P.S. I'm not racist or anti-female President, this is just an observation.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are my exact sentiments. There's no way certain factions of american society would tolerate that much diversity and change.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Desperado said:


> ....and just as importantly, who would be the jerk that she chooses as her VP. We'd still have *at least* one more anti to deal with.


 I think that answer is obvious,its gonna be obama, they are going for the 1-2 punch


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > ....and just as importantly, who would be the jerk that she chooses as her VP. We'd still have *at least* one more anti to deal with.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head there. buy them now while you can....


----------

